# LNG: Australia vs. Qatar? Pluto vs. Gorgan?



## antzlovinit (15 September 2009)

So yesterdays AFR was talking about how Australia is not fit to be in the LNG game as Qatar has reserves that make Gordan look like an ant! oh have a look at todays paper, 'Australia may challenge Qatar for the top spot' for LNG. Yes we could but not when Qatar is in production phase. 

Australia is ahead of production and we see Pluto(WPL) punchin in with first production to commence at the end of next year, PNG, gladstone and then Gordan(Chev,Exx,Shell). Oh and when Qatar comes in lets hope LNG prices dont fall as Gladstone and Curtin island will be upset.

30 years they waited and now they are there. Woodside you had your fun, Now its their turn. I wouldnt be surprised if there was a takeover offer from/either ExxonMobile, Chevron and Shell.

Does Pluto (WPL LNG plant) have a slight chance against Gordan? My research is No, unless there are substanstal reserves. BUT with Australia's LNG reserves do you think they stand a chance against 833 trillion cubic feet of reserves in Qatar?....  ok maybe Aus and PNG combined can take up the Top spot!

So where do I invest now? Should I enter in WPL, Santos and Oil Search or  go into Shell, Exxon and Chev?


----------



## prawn_86 (15 September 2009)

*Re: LNG: Australia vs. Qatar? Pluto vs. Gordan?*

I assume you mean 'Gorgon' not Gordan. If you are refferring to a bloke named Gordan then i guess he needs to eat a hell of a lot of beans


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 September 2009)

*Re: LNG: Australia vs. Qatar? Pluto vs. Gordan?*



prawn_86 said:


> I assume you mean 'Gorgon' not Gordan. If you are refferring to a bloke named Gordan then i guess he needs to eat a hell of a lot of beans



I'm not aware of any Gordans in the energy game, but there's Gordon Dam and the associated power station in Tas - that plant being Australia's largest single source of renewable energy and the largest power station of any type in Tas.

As for Australia Vs Qatar, what Australia is doing is pursuing a policy known as "strength through exhaustion". That is, extract the relatively small reserves of gas as quickly as possible in order to achieve high production rates.

It's the same policy that saw the US, once the world's largest oil producer by far, end up an importer. The same policy that's seen Mexico's oil production soar then spectacularly collapse. Same as the UK did with the same results.

Anyone who believes that Australia has "100 years worth of gas" hasn't done the maths on what happens when you ramp production up to the max. My guess is we peak out in about 20 years, after which it's all downhill from there.

WA business is already being screwed by a shortage of reasonably priced gas in that state (hence the coal-fired power revival going on in WA). The same will happen in the eastern states and it's been known for a long time - I remember doing energy stuff circa 1997 on the basis that gas was viable for baseload power generation only until sometime around 2015, after which it would become too expensive. That point was made (not by me) publicly during the debate over the Basslink power cable - the cable was certainly a gamble financially but it was a safer bet than relying on gas staying cheap.


----------



## antzlovinit (16 September 2009)

Woops i meant Gorgan...just miss spelt it..So any ideas of what should I do. hmm maybe i should just invest in all.

So what if we get maxed out! the whole world is going to absorb everything in the next 300 years. And by that time everything has to be recycled, and our future gener have to deal with it, just like we are discussing climate change around the world. Im sure everyone remembers water would never run out in the 20th century. and blah blah blah....

Oil is almost gone and LNG is going to be the new player. 20 years you say Smurf. So what will you do Invest in the Gorgan project, the Pluto Project or the PNG project.  

Anyone think woodside will be taken over in the next 10 years? I reckon oil search will merge in the nex 10 years and AOE will be taken over....


----------



## Smurf1976 (17 September 2009)

antzlovinit said:


> So what if we get maxed out! the whole world is going to absorb everything in the next 300 years. And by that time everything has to be recycled, and our future gener have to deal with it, just like we are discussing climate change around the world. Im sure everyone remembers water would never run out in the 20th century. and blah blah blah....
> 
> Oil is almost gone and LNG is going to be the new player.



I'll put it this way. What happens to Australian industry, households and motorists when we've committed almost our entire gas reserves to export. We'll be stuck using ever more expensive oil for transport and relying on coal/nuclear for power - in short we're exporting our natural advantage in energy. 

WA business is already being screwed by this as I said - a lot of those mineral processing plants wouldn't be built today for that reason and they'll be offshored in due course as a consequence of expensive energy. Boom times for the gas industry but as a nation there's a price to pay with lost opportunities in mineral processing, transport and so on that will likely cost us far more than we ever earn from gas exports.

ALREADY HAPPENING as I said, so this isn't speculation.


----------



## orr (18 September 2009)

The LNG tankers go out with there tanks full and come back empty. How long before it's economically viable for them to come back full or partially full of captured CO2. To be put into the depleted oil and gas fields that already have the sequestering infrastructure in place. What value then of the first very empty very big field. Maybe this might be the first time the winner in the race to the bottom may win something of value. 
How long? Copenhagen may give a hint.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 January 2022)

_The US became the world’s No. 1 exporter of liquefied natural gas for the first time ever last month, as deliveries surged to energy-starved Europe.

Output from American facilities edged above Qatar in December after a jump in exports from the Sabine Pass and Freeport facilities, according to ship-tracking data compiled by Bloomberg. Cheniere Energy said last month that a new production unit at its Sabine Pass plant in Louisiana produced its first cargo.

Gas production has surged by roughly 70 per cent from 2010 and the nation is expected to have the world’s largest export capacity by the end of 2022 once Venture Global LNG’s Calcasieu Pass terminal comes online._


----------



## qldfrog (5 January 2022)

Where is Greta?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 January 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Where is Greta?



Probably in an unheated basement somewhere, feeling virtuous.


----------



## qldfrog (5 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Probably in an unheated basement somewhere, feeling virtuous.



I think LNG producers should send her a nice gift, they are rolling in it thanks to her action unless:
 sacrilege, Greta is just a tool (unwittingly due to the absence of wits) of the oil business


----------



## UMike (5 January 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Where is Greta?



Who is Greta?
Does she post on ASF?


----------



## qldfrog (5 January 2022)

UMike said:


> Who is Greta?
> Does she post on ASF?



No, just riding bike and sailing boat to the UN to manufacture shortages and increase oil consumption in behalf of oil lobbies


----------

